# Last Night's Cook



## Paymaster (Jul 17, 2018)

Chicken, Corn and what I call Dragon Talons on the Akorn.


----------



## salt and pepper (Jul 17, 2018)

Well done paymaster.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 17, 2018)

Yum...


Ross


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 17, 2018)

YUMMM is right! I hope Dragon sees those Dragon Talons, she'll go crazy!!


----------



## JustJoel (Jul 17, 2018)

Not sure what the “talons” are; peppers wrapped in bacon?


----------



## roadfix (Jul 17, 2018)

Awesome!  Love that color on the skin !


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 17, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> Not sure what the “talons” are; peppers wrapped in bacon?




and stuffed with cream cheese.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 17, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> Not sure what the “talons” are; peppers wrapped in bacon?





Kayelle said:


> and stuffed with cream cheese.



Also commonly known as ABT's (atomic buffalo turds)....


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 17, 2018)

Applauding your dinner with Oooh's and Ahh's  !


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 17, 2018)

Yowsers, Paymaster - looks just wonderful!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks Y'all!!!!!

Basically my Dragon Talons are ABTs with the point end of the jalapeno pepper uncovered by the bacon. I capped and cored the pepper, stuffed with cream cheese and a cocktail sausage. Then wrapped the cut off end with bacon. They might have lasted ten minutes after cooling a minute or two. Except the ones I saved for the plate pic. 

The color on the chicken was the result of smoking with cherry wood chunks in with my lump charcoal.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 17, 2018)

All of it looks wonderful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## cjmmytunes (Jul 18, 2018)

Looking good, Paymaster!


----------



## CraigC (Jul 19, 2018)

Good job Paymaster! Glad to see that someone else loves vertical ABT. If you have access to ripe (red) japs, I find they are much fruitier than the green with a lot more punch as well.


----------

